# Media Room layout help please.



## Dolph (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi all,

I've been struggling with this media room layout for some time. My basement floor plan is open and my wife wants to keep it that way. 

Here's my current design speaker layout:










Here's my current electrical layout:










and dimensions:










I'm thinking of changing the layout so the TV is now on the left wall of the media room. This would allow people in the Rec room/bar area to be able to see the TV. I also think that having a entry door behind you is somewhat strange. The trade off is that I cannot place the speakers on the walls and the rear speakers would be placed above the couches.

1. What do you think of the original configuration vs the new (left wall) configuration? Which would you recommend?

2. Can 7.1 audio still work in the left wall configuration? I would likely have to use ceiling speakers for rear and L/R. 

Please help me decide as I'm a rookie at this. 

thanks in advance!

Eric


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Pics are still missing.


----------



## Dolph (Nov 3, 2015)

Are you able to click on the links? Sorry, I can't seem to find a decent host that will server an image directly for some reason. Any recommendations? Thanks for replying.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I can see links. To embed them you need to put them in your gallery here on HTS.

I would leave the layout facing the top wall of the drawing. Just too much asymmetry the other way.


----------



## Dolph (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks for the reply and your vote Bryan. I tried the HTS Gallery, however, I don't think I'm authorized yet as there's no "upload" button. 

cheers.

Eric


----------



## Dolph (Nov 3, 2015)

Resolved, thanks for being patient. cheers.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

As far as the bar area, I would put an additional TV in there for them. Will be much nicer as people wont have to run into the other room when a big play happens, they can just holler & scream right there!!!


----------



## Dolph (Nov 3, 2015)

Agreed, I was thinking in the bottom left corner.. actually thinking of maybe sticking one of these there (when I win the lottery.. or build one..) 










So you're thinking leave the TV on the top?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I would.


----------



## Dolph (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks for the reply tonto. Much appreciated. Originally, I was thinking of doing rear ceiling speaker and ceiling speakers for the left and right surround. Would you guys recommend going with wall mounted side speakers or ceiling for the left and right surround?

Thanks again guys.

Cheers

Eric


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Tonto said:


> As far as the bar area, I would put an additional TV in there for them. Will be much nicer as people wont have to run into the other room when a big play happens, they can just holler & scream right there!!!


^ +1 
And the picture won't be washed-out from too wide a viewing angle.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Dolph said:


> Originally, I was thinking of doing rear ceiling speaker and ceiling speakers for the left and right surround. Would you guys recommend going with wall mounted side speakers or ceiling for the left and right surround?


I would stay with ceiling mount for all surrounds and backs for a consistent surround sound-field. But I would not go with in-ceiling speakers for the mains and center. Yes they look nice, but sound quality will be seriously compromised! Is there any way you can switch to bookshelf speakers on stands or towers for L/C/R? Either of those options keeps an open floor plan important to your wife. What's your speaker and subwoofer budget?


----------



## Dolph (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys, this forum is awesome.

Yes, I was planning to go with Towers for the L/C/R. Speaker/sub budget are around $3k. Wish I could go more, but it's not feasible with the reno right now. I might hold off on a full setup until I have more capital. Recommendations? I'll search the forums for good setups.

thanks again!

E


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm a real fan of Jon's Arx-c series, please check them out.
http://www.chanemusiccinema.com/

You might also check with Craigsub & see if he has any of his M1's left. Those were the deal of the century!

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-speakers/101785-black-friday-clearance-sale-chane-originally-chase-speakers-subwoofers.html


----------



## Dolph (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks Tonto, much appreciated.

Guys, I have another dilemma. I'm trying to figure out where to put my components. 

Options.

1. Under the tv at the front of the room.
2. To the left wall, where there is a cut out. The depth of this without drywall is currently at 19".. so we'd be looking at 18.5" with drywall. Would this be enough space for compent + wiring.
3. Put the components on the right wall inside the bedroom closet. Out of sight and plenty of room to mess around with cables, etc.

Running with options 2 or 3, I would be installing Conduit and I would have a decent run for HDMI. 

Also, Where would I place the sub(s)? Top right or left corner? 

thanks again guys!

Eric


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

look at smurf tube in the wall for your HDMI runs... 1" would help w/ the connectors. easy to bend and such.

my components are under my screen. Is what it is.


----------

